# The Bolsheviks were incels



## Freya (Mar 30, 2020)

> _We were of the opinion that no conscious Socialist should ever drink vodka,' recalled one such Bolshevik. 'We even condemned smoking. We propagated morality in the strictest sense of the word.' It was for this reason that so many rank-and-file Bolsheviks abstained from romantic attachments, although in Kanatchikov's case this may have had more to do with his own dismal failure with women. The worker-revolutionaries, he later admitted, *'developed a negative attitude toward the family, toward marriage, and even toward women'. T*hey saw themselves as *'doomed' men*, their fate tied wholly to the cause of the revolution, *which could only be compromised by 'contact with girls'*_


excerpt from "A People's Tragedy"


> We would pick the apartment of some conscious worker on the outskirts of town or on some quiet side street, invite fifteen or twenty trustworthy young workers, and set up tea and some snacks; to avert the eyes of the police, we would also buy some vodka.* Only a few girls would attend these evenings. *





> From time to time Grusha would entertain her girl friends in the apartment. These were workers from the Einem candy factory. They would sit around and drink tea. 1 would then be invited to join them. Embarrassed and blushing in the presence of girls, 1 would silently but seriously drink my tea and curse myself in my heart for my* incapacity to deal with women. *


Kanatchikov, from his autobiography, "A Radical Worker in Tsarist Russia"


----------



## byuu (Mar 30, 2020)

based and redpilled


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2020)

PiV is counter-revolutionary, comrade.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 30, 2020)

This kind of academic thinking is why I flunked out of history class.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Mar 30, 2020)

Based Bolshi's!


----------



## Desu Vult (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont know about bolsheviks, but the typical jihadists definitely are.


----------



## Hux (Mar 30, 2020)

Loveless, futureless young men with nothing to live for easily become the fanatic footsloggers of fringe ideologies, news at 11


----------



## SiccDicc (Mar 30, 2020)

Checks out.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 30, 2020)

@tuscangarder


----------



## Desu Vult (Mar 30, 2020)

What I personally find weird is the comparatively high percentage of females participating in 70s "partridge family" terrorist groups (Weathermen, SLA and probably hundreds lesser known ones that nobody remembers). Was there some sort of femcel epidemic back then or what?


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 30, 2020)

We all know that Nazis were incels.

The only ones that fucked were homosexuals.

Hitler didn't even have a kid.


----------



## PepsiVanilla (Mar 30, 2020)

MGTOW pioneers


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 30, 2020)

Desu Vult said:


> What I personally find weird is the comparatively high percentage of females participating in 70s "partridge family" terrorist groups (Weathermen, SLA and probably hundreds lesser known ones that nobody remembers). Was there some sort of femcel epidemic back then or what?



Probably something similar to the far leftie socialist femcels we see today


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 30, 2020)

Kubizek claims that Hitler finally stated he planned to kidnap Stefanie and kill both her and himself by jumping off a bridge into the Danube.[9] Instead he moved to Vienna, where, according to Kubizek, an idealised image of Stefanie became his moral touchstone.[10] Stefanie stated in later interviews that she was unaware of Hitler at the time, but that she had received an anonymous love letter asking her to wait for him to graduate and then to marry him, which she only realised after being questioned about him, must have been from Hitler.[10] She recalled: "I once received a letter from someone who said they were to attend the Academy of Arts, and that I should wait for him; he could come back and marry me! I had no idea who the letter might have been from or who I should have send it to."[11] 









						Adolf Hitler and Stefanie Rabatsch - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Adolf the OG incel.


----------



## Tecumseh (Mar 30, 2020)

Lenin, Trotsky, and Stalin were all married though.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Kubizek claims that Hitler finally stated he planned to kidnap Stefanie and kill both her and himself by jumping off a bridge into the Danube.[9] Instead he moved to Vienna, where, according to Kubizek, an idealised image of Stefanie became his moral touchstone.[10] Stefanie stated in later interviews that she was unaware of Hitler at the time, but that she had received an anonymous love letter asking her to wait for him to graduate and then to marry him, which she only realised after being questioned about him, must have been from Hitler.[10] She recalled: "I once received a letter from someone who said they were to attend the Academy of Arts, and that I should wait for him; he could come back and marry me! I had no idea who the letter might have been from or who I should have send it to."[11]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I'd forgotten that Hitler predated bolshevism. You're a veritable font of wisdom and have only the finest paramours.


----------



## Freya (Mar 30, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> "The worker-revolutionaries, he later admitted, 'developed a negative attitude toward the family, toward marriage, and even toward women'. They saw themselves as 'doomed' men, their fate tied wholly to the cause of the revolution, which could only be compromised by 'contact with girls'"
> 
> Wow, this could have been written last week, what with how the leftist, socialist attitude of today is identical to that of these progressive, incel pioneers.


I was actually shocked when I read that part. It's describing modern incels perfectly



Desu Vult said:


> What I personally find weird is the comparatively high percentage of females participating in 70s "partridge family" terrorist groups (Weathermen, SLA and probably hundreds lesser known ones that nobody remembers). Was there some sort of femcel epidemic back then or what?


that's just it. they were usually in groups led by men


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2020)

Freya said:


> I was actually shocked when I read that part. It's describing modern incels perfectly
> 
> 
> that's just it. they were usually in groups led by men


Isn't it funny, when a large proportion of the population is claiming that their society is trash and the people who uphold its virtues are evil suddenly people start to lose the will to live. There's a lesson here somewhere but it's escaping me.


----------



## Hux (Mar 30, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> "The worker-revolutionaries, he later admitted, 'developed a negative attitude toward the family, toward marriage, and even toward women'. They saw themselves as 'doomed' men, their fate tied wholly to the cause of the revolution, which could only be compromised by 'contact with girls'"
> 
> Wow, this could have been written last week, what with how the leftist, socialist attitude of today is identical to that of these progressive, incel pioneers.


Only real difference between then and now is that modern day leftist incels figured out they can play the wolves in sheep's clothing by becoming Male Feminists Allies


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 30, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Ah yes, I'd forgotten that Hitler predated bolshevism. You're a veritable font of wisdom and have only the finest paramours.



Hitler was an incel tho


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 30, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Hitler was an incel tho


Hitler was a faggot and so are communists. Call me a radical centrist on this one.


----------



## jorgoth (Mar 30, 2020)

Hux said:


> Only real difference between then and now is that modern day leftist incels figured out they can play the wolves in sheep's clothing by becoming Male Feminists Allies



They're only "incels" when they're male and right wing. Otherwise we call them "feminists."

People forget that "incel" was originally invented by a feminist woman for female incels like her.



> The first online community to use the term "incel" was started in 1993 when a Canadian university student known only by her first name, Alana, created a website in order to discuss her sexual inactivity with others.[4][23][24][25] The website, titled "Alana's Involuntary Celibacy Project",[4] was used by people of all genders to share their thoughts and experiences.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 30, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> This kind of academic thinking is why I flunked out of history class.



It's amazing to me how having a large population of unsexed men leading to social instability has become a truth we dare not speak of. Human societies have known for thousands of years that unmarried and childless men have no buy in with society and instead come to choose either selfish short term pursuits or burning it down.


----------



## Hux (Mar 30, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> They're only "incels" when they're male and right wing. Otherwise we call them "feminists."
> 
> People forget that "incel" was originally invented by a feminist woman for female incels like her.


Incels and RadFems. They really _do_ deserve each other, the miserable fuckers


----------



## jorgoth (Mar 30, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> It's amazing to me how having a large population of unsexed men leading to social instability has become a truth we dare not speak of. Human societies have known for thousands of years that unmarried and childless men have no buy in with society and instead come to choose either selfish short term pursuits or burning it down.


It's because acknowledging this fact would infringe on rich white female privilege. Not even joking.

The first, FIRST wave of feminism, originated among British noblewomen. Not much has changed about feminism in this respect since then.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 30, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> It's because acknowledging this fact would infringe on rich white female privilege. Not even joking.
> 
> The first, FIRST wave of feminism, originated among British noblewomen. Not much has changed about feminism in this respect since then.


It's just such a grim world to deal with period. Many women end up not wanting to deal with and raise kids with mediocre men who dont listen to them and yet there are many hardworking men who cant really make the cut for the love and affection of women because of some serious fault or competition beyond them. Balancing these issues to any extent is going to be hard for any society without extreme action.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 30, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Kubizek claims that Hitler finally stated he planned to kidnap Stefanie and kill both her and himself by jumping off a bridge into the Danube.[9] Instead he moved to Vienna, where, according to Kubizek, an idealised image of Stefanie became his moral touchstone.[10] Stefanie stated in later interviews that she was unaware of Hitler at the time, but that she had received an anonymous love letter asking her to wait for him to graduate and then to marry him, which she only realised after being questioned about him, must have been from Hitler.[10] She recalled: "I once received a letter from someone who said they were to attend the Academy of Arts, and that I should wait for him; he could come back and marry me! I had no idea who the letter might have been from or who I should have send it to."[11]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tuscangarder said:


> We all know that Nazis were incels.
> 
> The only ones that fucked were homosexuals.
> 
> Hitler didn't even have a kid.




Holy shit OP hit a nerve you're kvetching out of control. Off topic by the way this thread isn't about Nazis it's clearly about Bolsheviks. You're engaging in whataboutism.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 30, 2020)

Tecumseh said:


> Lenin, Trotsky, and Stalin were all married though.



Lenin was a whoremonger and a sex pest who died from having his brain rotted by syphilis. He was probably the only Bolshevik who was regularly getting pussy, and even then he paid for it most of the time.

Leon Trotsky would be an incel by today's standards, and most of the Bolshevik leaders were all listless pretentious dilettantes. If they were around in the 2010's instead of the 1910's, they'd all be hipsters and soy-faced bearded bugmen. 

The only competent one of the lot was Stalin, who was a common criminal and a psychopathic redneck who basically killed his competitors while staying loyal to Lenin and ultimately carrying out Lenin's vision for Russia to its fullest extent.

The Russian Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the entire human race.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Mar 30, 2020)

Freya said:


> that's just it. they were usually in groups led by men


There was a lot of crazy sex going on in those groups  [70s youth terrorists], too. Degenerates they were, incels they were not.


----------



## jorgoth (Mar 30, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> It's just such a grim world to deal with period. Many women end up not wanting to deal with and raise kids with mediocre men who dont listen to them and yet there are many hardworking men who cant really make the cut for the love and affection of women because of some serious fault or competition beyond them. Balancing these issues to any extent is going to be hard for any society without extreme action.



Guess what there are a lot of useless mediocre women too, that doesn't mean they should be relieved of their rightful obligations.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 30, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Hitler was an incel tho



Off he goes again with the "But muh natzees were worse" excuse


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 30, 2020)

It's a no brainer that revolutionaries would be the "losers" of a dysfunctional social order. Some are losers of economic or political circumstance (most of the Bolsheviks and Nazis, many dissatisfied white men at the bottom of the progressive stack today), others of their own doing (the modern incel) who would be losers no matter what.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 30, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> This kind of academic thinking is why I flunked out of history class.


I've said it before, but I suck at history too. Seems all I know is the basics taught in public schools, and everyone else always knows so much more, both in the big picture and small details.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 11, 2020)

Messianic traditions tend to attract incels. They are people without a future afterall.



Desu Vult said:


> Dont know about bolsheviks, but the typical jihadists definitely are.



Most western Jihadis have engineering degrees



			https://www.sociology.ox.ac.uk/materials/papers/2007-10.pdf
		


And most Engineering degrees are held by people with autism.



			https://www.researchgate.net/publication/245771552_Is_There_a_Link_between_Engineering_and_Autism_Autism


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 11, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Messianic traditions tend to attract incels. They are people without a future afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you're saying kick the autist may have explosive consequences?


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Apr 11, 2020)

Hux said:


> Only real difference between then and now is that modern day leftist incels figured out they can play the wolves in sheep's clothing by becoming Male Feminists Allies


Simping ain't easy.


----------



## Sayon (Apr 11, 2020)

All reliable stats on this show that there's no real difference between which side has more incels.



			https://www.unz.com/anepigone/the-40-year-old-incel/


----------



## tuscangarder (Apr 12, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> You know your argument is shit when your best comeback is to say, "Oh yeah! What about Hitler!!"
> Great retort @tuscangarder, you sure showed them! Those mean Kiwi's can insult your timid, balding, commie manlet heroes if they want. Sure, they were the flaccid and weak sort, the loner types were rejected by their fellow comrades and women alike. But guess what! At least they weren't Hitler! Checkmate, Kiwi capitalists!



Imagine being triggered by someone calling Hitler an incel.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Imagine being triggered by someone calling Hitler an incel.


imagine thinking the Nazis are the only people ever who hated commie guts and consequently obsessing over Hitler and the Nazis


----------



## Garm (Apr 12, 2020)

Hmm... All the socialists and communists I know can't keep it in their pants though. Then again I get the feeling most of them would be a lot happier as Republicans so not true socialists.


----------



## tuscangarder (Apr 12, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> @tuscangarder 's best comeback when defending his dead commie heroes, "Oh yeah!‽ Well, at least they're better than Hitler!"
> When literally the most despised man in history is your goto comeback towards all detractors, it may be time to reconsidered a few choices you've made in life.



Look dude, Hitler was an incel, and produced 0 kids. He was a loser.

Why didn't Hitler reproduce? How is that saving the Germanic race? He had a bitch to fuck too. He couldn't even mount her.

Where are your kids? You pathetic Nazi.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 12, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Look dude, Hitler was an incel, and produced 0 kids. He was a loser.
> 
> Why didn't Hitler reproduce? How is that saving the Germanic race? He had a bitch to fuck too. He couldn't even mount her.
> 
> Where are your kids? You pathetic Nazi.



Why can't we both agree that the Nazis and the Bolsheviks were largely incels?

Well, Stalin wasn't one, but I'll get to that in just a bit.

Also, Hitler was physically impotent and a meth addict too.

Hitler was an incel, and so was Trotsky. Lenin was not technically an incel but that's because he really liked hookers.

I'll admit that Joe Stalin was a true stud who got all the chicks, and so was Mussolini. Well, Mussolini was more of a man thot than a true Chad. Both had shitty political ideologies in my opinion, but I can respect them more than Hitler, who was a meth-head autist that had only one testicle.

Stalin did stack up a higher body count and a more competent military than Mussolini though, so I'll give you a point on that one in your favor too.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 12, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Kubizek claims that Hitler finally stated he planned to kidnap Stefanie and kill both her and himself by jumping off a bridge into the Danube.[9] Instead he moved to Vienna, where, according to Kubizek, an idealised image of Stefanie became his moral touchstone.[10] Stefanie stated in later interviews that she was unaware of Hitler at the time, but that she had received an anonymous love letter asking her to wait for him to graduate and then to marry him, which she only realised after being questioned about him, must have been from Hitler.[10] She recalled: "I once received a letter from someone who said they were to attend the Academy of Arts, and that I should wait for him; he could come back and marry me! I had no idea who the letter might have been from or who I should have send it to."[11]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Apr 12, 2020)

Well the Red Army definitely weren't incels anymore after marching through Eastern Europe.

Well maybe they still had an incel mindset, but they definitely weren't celibate anymore.

Red Army on their way to Berlin (1944-1945 colorized):


----------



## tuscangarder (Apr 13, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> My kids are just fine, thank you. They're with their grandparents right now, who love them and teach them the important things in life, like how not to grow up to be antisocial pricks who's shit personalities annoy everyone and drive them all away.



It's not surprising that you have lost custody of your mixed race children.


----------



## Safir (Apr 15, 2020)

Desu Vult said:


> Dont know about bolsheviks, but the typical jihadists definitely are.


It's the same dynamic. Women couldn't / can't fuck outside of marriage for fear of being considered whores, and men can't afford to marry. How are you supposed to court a marriageable young woman (darling Dusya from the confection factory) if all you have is a bedroll in a flophouse? You either want to marry her or defile her, but you're poor so it can't be the former, and if she doesn't reject you outright, she's ok with that and therefore a whore.



Coleman Francis said:


> that modern commies take after your pioneering elders in more ways than we previously thought possible.


This is dumb and you should be ashamed of yourself. Modern western "commies" are degenerate work-shy neets who eat each other's shit and have no desire for a family, children, or the future. Historical pre-Revolution commies (from the OP) were based incels who worked 80 hour weeks and were stuck in inceldom because they were unable to provide for a normal family, food stamps for Walmart and Amazon employees not having been invented yet. The two can't possibly be more different. It's only after the Revolution that degeneracy started to trickle in (the idea that incels are owed sex by the government), but as the USSR gave women human rights and banned marital rape (in 1922 - look up the year for your garbage country here), it was quickly stamped out.



Syaoran Li said:


> The only competent one of the lot was Stalin, who was a common criminal and a psychopathic redneck who basically killed his competitors while staying loyal to Lenin and ultimately carrying out Lenin's vision for Russia to its fullest extent.
> 
> The Russian Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the entire human race.


"carrying out Lenin's vision", lolwhat. Stalin betrayed Lenin's vision by arguing it was possible and necessary to build communism in one country, telling the workers of the world to fuck off and die, telling minority peoples to fuck off and get ethnically cleansed, and killing everyone who was around long enough to remember.

And you owe your neetbux (and minimum wage, and a workweek, and the prohibition on child labor) to the Russian Revolution, you numbnut. Bolsheviks scared everyone straight.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 15, 2020)

Safir said:


> This is dumb and you should be ashamed of yourself. Modern western "commies" are degenerate work-shy neets who eat each other's shit and have no desire for a family, children, or the future. Historical pre-Revolution commies (from the OP) were based incels who worked 80 hour weeks and were stuck in inceldom because they were unable to provide for a normal family, food stamps for Walmart and Amazon employees not having been invented yet. The two can't possibly be more different. It's only after the Revolution that degeneracy started to trickle in (the idea that incels are owed sex by the government), but as the USSR gave women human rights and banned marital rape (in 1922 - look up the year for your garbage country here), it was quickly stamped out.
> 
> 
> "carrying out Lenin's vision", lolwhat. Stalin betrayed Lenin's vision by arguing it was possible and necessary to build communism in one country, telling the workers of the world to fuck off and die, telling minority peoples to fuck off and get ethnically cleansed, and killing everyone who was around long enough to remember.
> ...



OK Commie

Lenin ethnically cleansed minority peoples as well, ever heard of the Basmachi?

They were the Islamic freedom fighters who came from the various Muslim-majority ethnic minorities in the Russian Empire and banded together to resist the Bolsheviks and their fedora-tier anti-theist policies. Stalin only revived the Russian Orthodox Church later on as a propaganda tool during World War II.

Lenin talked a good game, but he was a murderous tyrant like the rest of the Bolsheviks. Most of his so-called reforms largely existed only on paper.

Also, the genocide of the Kulaks started under Lenin too and was merely continued by Stalin, and contrary to Bolshevik propaganda, the vast majority of the kulaks were dirt poor and were free landowners in name only but Lenin used them as a scapegoat, as did Stalin.

Your claims of what the Bolsheviks have done for us are dubious at best and regurgitated extreme leftist propaganda at worst.

Neetbux programs were largely established by FDR in the 1930's and expanded even more by LBJ in the 1960's, the minimum wage was fully established in the United States decades after the Bolshevik Revolution, and the prohibition on child labor began with Jane Addams' efforts in the late 1800's and several states outlawed child labor years before the Russian Revolution.

The Russian Revolution was a crime against humanity and 1917 was for the Far Left what 1933 was for the Far Right, while 1991 was their 1945.

For all of Lenin's rhetoric, he was a lot closer to Stalin in his actual hard policies and practices than any other Soviet leader. Actions speak louder than words, numbnut.

Anyone who is a communist after 1991 is a tryhard edgelord, no different than anyone who is a fascist after 1945.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 17, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> OK Commie
> 
> Anyone who is a communist after 1991 is a tryhard edgelord, no different than anyone who is a fascist after 1945.



"Ok Commie", that would be a good meme. 

That reminds me of one guy then I mentionned in the Antifa thread. He fit the description you mentionned right on target.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 19, 2020)

Say what you want about Commies generally, but Lenin was a Chad. Dude died of syphilis and Nadezhda Krupskaya was pretty hot with some nice dick sucking lips.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 20, 2020)

soy_king said:


> Say what you want about Commies generally, but Lenin was a Chad. Dude died of syphilis and Nadezhda Krupskaya was pretty hot with some nice dick sucking lips.



Lenin died of syphilis because he loved hookers and he didn't start getting free pussy until after he became a murderous tyrant ruling over the ashes of a once great empire. Those "sodomy laws" he repealed had jack shit to do with LGBT stuff, despite what BreadTuber troons like to say. Lenin only struck down the laws outlawing prostitution and bigamy, which were reinstated after he died.

Remember that sodomy in old legal jargon is a catch-all term for any illicit sex. Not just homosexuality like in the more common understanding of the word. Even though Marx considered prostitutes to be lumpenproles, Lenin was all "Rules for thee, not for me."

If Trotsky and the other Bolsheviks were incels, then Lenin was an "escortcel" or whatever the fuck its called in their autistic incel jargon.

The only real Chad among the ranks of the Reds was Stalin. Even if he was an evil son of a bitch, Stalin was a real man.


----------



## Hux (Apr 20, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Lenin died of syphilis because he loved hookers and he didn't start getting free pussy until after he became a murderous tyrant ruling over the ashes of a once great empire. Those "sodomy laws" he repealed had jack shit to do with LGBT stuff, despite what BreadTuber troons like to say. Lenin only struck down the laws outlawing prostitution and bigamy, which were reinstated after he died.
> 
> Remember that sodomy in old legal jargon is a catch-all term for any illicit sex. Not just homosexuality like in the more common understanding of the word. Even though Marx considered prostitutes to be lumpenproles, Lenin was all "Rules for thee, not for me."
> 
> ...


Stalin was such a Chad, in fact, that he was a 5'6" manlet that died after stroking out and laying face down in his own piss for three days because his guards were too scared to check up on him


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 20, 2020)

Hux said:


> Stalin was such a Chad, in fact, that he was a 5'6" manlet that died after stroking out and laying face down in his own piss for three days because his guards were too scared to check up on him



And yet the other Bolsheviks were more pathetic than he was...

Makes you wonder about the kind of people who are most often attracted to communism.


----------



## Freya (Apr 26, 2020)

Hux said:


> Stalin was such a Chad, in fact, that he was a 5'6" manlet that died after stroking out and laying face down in his own piss for three days because his guards were too scared to check up on him


Do you really think 5'6" was short in the days of the Russian empire?


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Apr 26, 2020)

Commies weren't incels, in fact a lot what they did got resurfaced later in the hippie movement: communes, free love, sex uninhibited by established norms.

There were two major parts of commies. The intellectual commie philosophers like Lenin, Trotsky, i.e. dudes who wrote a lot and thought about shit a lot. Many of them were incel like, but in fact they felt that the institution of marriage, religion are hindering progress and should not exist anymore.

Most of Russia, 95% were peasants, mostly illiterate. Stalin wasn't quite a peasant, but he was a criminal, gangster and didn't pass young pussy when there was an opportunity. Peasants fucked like rabbits and probably had little inhibitions to stop them.


Post 1917, there was a period when old institutions were completely toppled, and very similar to French revolution, it took a while for people to figure shit out, how it suppose to work. Aside from a coup, all those details were never thought through. So post 1917, there was an epidemic of free love and young communist women were encouraged to help their comrades to "relieve the pressure". Marriage, which was purely church thing and was supplanted by "civil marriages". Everything old was frowned upon, including morality and inhibitions. Possessions, ownership were the concepts of capitalism. The new order stated that everyone owns everything and shares everything.

Mid 20s shit started to change because this kind of "system" was just not sustainable. Like I said, commies had a lot of shit to figure out on the fly and sexual liberation was one of them. It didn't work. It was replaced by new ideology where family became an essential cell of socialist system, strong marriage and raising children was in fashion again and remained so until the end of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 13, 2020)

It might be interesting to revisit this thread given the current context of the George Floyd riots. 

I mentionned that guy earlier in this thread and he's so naive to think then socialism will end racism. I suspect then the bolsheviks was not only a bunch of incels but also a bunch of racists as well.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 14, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> It might be interesting to revisit this thread given the current context of the George Floyd riots.
> 
> I mentionned that guy earlier in this thread and he's so naive to think then socialism will end racism. I suspect then the bolsheviks was not only a bunch of incels but also a bunch of racists as well.



Marx and Engels will be cancelled soon enough. The infighting has just begun.


----------

